# Heading Out Tomorrow



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Well just got the trailer all loaded up and will be heading out tomorrow morning for four days at Lake Bastrop State Park (Texas). Figure the temps are suppose to remain in the low 60's during the day and only get down to upper 30's at night so it should be fine.

These OPEN RANGE trailers actually have a very high R-insulation factor (actually i think the highest on the market) and once you get them warm on the inside they remain pretty toasty without much effort...

I guess our definition of Winterization here in South Texas is NOT having to run the A/C ...









Merry Christmas -- Hope Santa bought everything everyone wanted...

Ghosty


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey, Sam, have a great time camping down there where it's warm. 40s here, finally. Still have snow on the ground and some ice left over from thawing snow.

Wish I lived further south........one day (when I retire).

BTW, profsional and family are supposed to stop by on their way home from CO so we'll have a trailerless mini-rally sometime today hopefully.

Say hi to the other family members for us.

Mark


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Have fun Ghosty! We are still thawing from our mini-blizzard. I hope to get DW's car unstuck from the drift in the driveway today.

-CC


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

so are you guys saying that when I retire and head south from Iowa, I need to get as close the Mexico as I can to stay warm?


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Generally speaking, stay South of I-20 and you are good to go.

-CC


----------

